
California may close Diablo Canyon, its last nuclear power plant - jseliger
http://www.vox.com/2016/6/21/11989030/diablo-canyon-nuclear-close
======
tn13
> When the last two reactors at the San Onofre nuclear power plant in southern
> California closed in 2013, they were partly replaced by natural gas
> generation, worsening the impact on climate change.

How does one even measure that number ?

